# Why am I receiving "Access Denied - Security Block" to some posts?



## brad-man (May 12, 2013)

I have been receiving the _Access Denied - Security Block_ for unlocked threads that I have previously posted on for 2 days now. Is this part of the new security? I'm not selling anything...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 12, 2013)

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=7880.msg224327#msg224327

There are apparently some hard coded words in the forum software that can cause the issue.

Try posting just the word "Test" and see if you are blocked. I've tried to post copied text and seen it happen occasionally. I reword it and then its fine.


----------



## brad-man (May 12, 2013)

Thanks for the link. I actually did try "test" in a post and it was accepted. Then when I rewrote the post and it was denied. I have given up on that thread...


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 12, 2013)

Happens to me on occasion. Last time, the word "comes" turned out to be the culprit. Go figure...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 12, 2013)

I did a search as to why SMF (The Forum Software CR Uses) might do this and came up with a answer. 

It appears related to the host, and not the Forum Software.

http://wiki.simplemachines.org/smf/Mod_security_-_Having_problems_with_mod_security


----------



## Menace (May 14, 2013)

Just happened to me now too


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 14, 2013)

I have submitted the issue to my host.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 14, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> I have submitted the issue to my host.



Thanks - it seems to be happening more frequently, to completely innocuous posts.


----------



## bholliman (May 14, 2013)

I just got blocked for the first time. Very tame, inoffensive reply!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (May 14, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> word "*come*s" ... the culprit


Maybe the system is jealous as it is incapable of that function ;D


----------

